# Imitation crabmeat?



## I Are Baboon (Aug 11, 2006)

Just how (un)healthy is this stuff?  They had a bowl of it at the salad bar in our cafeteria today, so I loaded some onto my salad.  I asked myself, "How bad can it be?"  Even if it's just white fish parts, fish is usually pretty lean and low fat and full of protein.  I liken it to eating chunk white tuna.  So how far off am I?  

The salad bar also had hard boiled egg whites!    And they say hospital food sucks....


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2006)

Other than sodium there is nothing wrong with it at all, it's fish.  It's just Pollock and Surimi.  It's got a decent protein count too and no fat.

I hate the stuff though and it makes me gag thinking about it   Give me real crabmeat instead please


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Other than sodium there is nothing wrong with it at all, it's fish.  It's just Pollock and Surimi.  It's got a decent protein count too and no fat.
> 
> I hate the stuff though and it makes me gag thinking about it   Give me real crabmeat instead please




Good to hear. I was wondering the same thing the other day. I ordered tuna sashimi and my driver brought me California Rolls.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 11, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Give me real crabmeat instead please



Real crabmeat is awesome, but I don't think they'll add it to our $4-a-plate salad bar.


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 11, 2006)

Hm.  Imitation crab meat isnt bad.  I wont gag when I eat it, but its something I will get sick of quickly.

Its not like Pringles.  Once I pop that top, I will stop.


----------



## blueboy75 (Aug 13, 2006)

Imitation crabmeat or 'Seafood Extender' as it is known in the industry has very little seafood (if any) in it.  Usually 5% or less of poor quality off cuts etc.  It is a manufactured food consisting mainly of pig intestines primarily believe it or not.  It has significant amounts of artifical colours and flavours added.


----------



## GFR (Aug 13, 2006)

Most Imitation crabmeat is high in carbs and I doubt those carbs are good or natural.


----------



## BuzzU (Aug 13, 2006)

Foreman's right.  There is pretty much a ratio of 1:1 of carbs to protein which isn't very good considering the source is fish.


----------

